# Blockland mods; can you help me?



## Undead motha (Apr 13, 2009)

I wanted to make a mod but i have no clue what to do...
I want to make a car related to one of my lego cratetions
and maybe a four-way shotgun...
but please help me


----------



## Undead motha (Apr 13, 2009)

Things i want to start:
1.Monster Truck
2.Stock car
3.Four way Shotgun
4.Automatic Rocket L.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Try using Blender to do some moddeling.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Undead motha.

5NIPER's suggestion of Blender is good. It's free, fairly easy to use and there are hundreds of tutorials online if you need help with anything.

Another useful modelling program is *Milkshape 3D*. It's a lot simpler to use, but not as powerful.

There is a step by step tutorial on how to create a weapon for Blockland using Milkshape 3D *here*.

If you need any more help or don't understand something in the tutorial, let us know.


----------



## Undead motha (Apr 13, 2009)

Awesome.....wait do you know what Blockland even is?

It is a great game.

People like you could make the future of Blockland



EDIT:The stock car thing already made but the tires keep on dissappearing...


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Undead motha said:


> People like you could make the future of Blockland


How could we? The game has already been released.:wink:


----------



## Undead motha (Apr 13, 2009)

Jason09 said:


> How could we? The game has already been released.:wink:


Do you even know what blockland is?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes.:smile:


----------



## Undead motha (Apr 13, 2009)

Do you play it?
What is ID and name?

On topic:Blender looks like it's INSANE!!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes Blender can be a headache but with Python GUI it can get fun and becomes easy to use after a while. I made some UT2004 mods with it back in the day.


----------



## Undead motha (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey do you want to play blockland?

I can give you the link:http://www.blockland.us/index.asp

If you want full version it is $20.00

But if you want to join the blockland forums make sure you can turn back an insult.

They are known to gang up on people.

My name in both forum's are Anti-matter master
In blockland it's Super nova


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Looks interesting, kind of like a lego game. I played a similar game I think it was called RoBlox or something, it was an online lego-themed game.


----------



## Undead motha (Apr 13, 2009)

Roblox is an evil game where you can't even bulid.
Whlie in Blockland you can bulid.
Plus roblox does not even work right.
Blockland is better and less expenisve.
In roblox if you say "crap" your premeantly banned.
In blockland if you swear you might be banned but there is a 15% chance of ban.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Hm, that was not a very convincing argument. I might try it whenever I remember to download it.


----------



## Undead motha (Apr 13, 2009)

Also you can't mod roblox

but in blockland you can

also roblox lags like its 1992

But in blockland it has less lag

In roblox you have to spend money just to buy dumb stuff

Blockland mods that have been released are free


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I tried it last night, quite fun actually. Gets boring after a while.


----------



## Undead motha (Apr 13, 2009)

Did you buy it?

It is much more fun when you can play with other poeple.:smile:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

No I downloaded it, it's free isn't it?


----------



## Undead motha (Apr 13, 2009)

The demo is free but the full version is $20.00

Also i 'am having another problem with blockland everytime i start a server after i whlie it crashes for no reason at all. I have port forwarded correctly but it just crashes for no reason. for exemple I'am doing nonthing and nonthing is lagging my server but the it freezes and won't repond. what is the cause of this?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

I have a similar issue with a different game, and it could be a bandwidth issue. Please run the upload and bandwidth tests at PCpitstop to see if your bandwidth is high enough.


----------



## Undead motha (Apr 13, 2009)

I checked with D.C.

Download:4779
Upload:1844

Dallas TX


Download:1970
Upload:1017


Los Angeles CA

Download:2394
Upload:1776


London UK

Download:4962
Upload:1806


Is that good?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Do you have a cable modem or DSL?


----------



## Undead motha (Apr 13, 2009)

DSL


So.....Is it good?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

That's not too bad. However, that is the speed. 
The download bandwidth test can be found here, and the upload here.


----------



## Undead motha (Apr 13, 2009)

Well any way...

this is the script the mongoose in blockland:


```
// support stuff for the Mongoose vehicle
exec("./Mongoose_Tire.cs");
exec("./Mongoose_Explosion.cs");
exec("./Mongoose_FinalExplosion.cs");
exec("./Mongoose_Spring.cs");


// Sounds //
////////////
datablock AudioProfile(fastImpactSound)
{
   filename    = "./fastimpact.WAV";
   description = AudioDefault3d;
   preload = true;
};
datablock AudioProfile(slowImpactSound)
{
   filename    = "./slowimpact.wav";
   description = AudioDefault3d;
   preload = true;
};


// Vehicle //
/////////////
datablock WheeledVehicleData(MongooseVehicle)
{
	category = "Vehicles";
	displayName = " ";
	shapeFile = "./Mongoose.dts"; //"~/data/shapes/skivehicle.dts"; //
	emap = true;
	minMountDist = 3;
   
   numMountPoints = 2;
   mountThread[0] = "armReadyBoth";
   mountThread[1] = "sit";

	maxDamage = 200.00;
	destroyedLevel = 200.00;
	energyPerDamagePoint = 160;
	speedDamageScale = 1.04;
	collDamageThresholdVel = 20.0;
	collDamageMultiplier   = 0.02;

	massCenter = "0 0 0";
   //massBox = "1 2 1";

	maxSteeringAngle = 0.6;  // Maximum steering angle, should match animation
	integration = 4;           // Force integration time: TickSec/Rate
	tireEmitter = VehicleTireEmitter; // All the tires use the same dust emitter

	// 3rd person camera settings
	cameraRoll = false;         // Roll the camera with the vehicle
	cameraMaxDist = 13;         // Far distance from vehicle
	cameraOffset = 7.5;        // Vertical offset from camera mount point
	cameraLag = 0.0;           // Velocity lag of camera
	cameraDecay = 0.75;        // Decay per sec. rate of velocity lag
	cameraTilt = 0.4;
   collisionTol = 0.1;        // Collision distance tolerance
   contactTol = 0.1;

	useEyePoint = false;	

	defaultTire	= MongooseTire;
	defaultSpring	= MongooseSpring;
	//flatTire	= MongooseFlatTire;
	//flatSpring	= MongooseFlatSpring;

   numWheels = 4;

	// Rigid Body
	mass = 230;
	density = 5.0;
	drag = 1.6;
	bodyFriction = 0.6;
	bodyRestitution = 0.6;
	minImpactSpeed = 10;        // Impacts over this invoke the script callback
	softImpactSpeed = 10;       // Play SoftImpact Sound
	hardImpactSpeed = 15;      // Play HardImpact Sound
	groundImpactMinSpeed    = 10.0;

	// Engine
	engineTorque = 2000; //1000;       // Engine power
	engineBrake = 600;         // Braking when throttle is 0
	brakeTorque = 5000;        // When brakes are applied
	maxWheelSpeed = 35;        // Engine scale by current speed / max speed

	rollForce		= 400;
	yawForce		= 300;
	pitchForce		= 500;
	rotationalDrag		= 0.2;

   // Advanced Steering
   steeringAutoReturn = true;
   steeringAutoReturnRate = 1.0;
   steeringAutoReturnMaxSpeed = 10;
   steeringUseStrafeSteering = true;
   steeringStrafeSteeringRate = 0.1;

	// Energy
	maxEnergy = 100;
	jetForce = 3000;
	minJetEnergy = 30;
	jetEnergyDrain = 2;

	splash = vehicleSplash;
	splashVelocity = 4.0;
	splashAngle = 67.0;
	splashFreqMod = 300.0;
	splashVelEpsilon = 0.60;
	bubbleEmitTime = 1.4;
	splashEmitter[0] = vehicleFoamDropletsEmitter;
	splashEmitter[1] = vehicleFoamEmitter;
	splashEmitter[2] = vehicleBubbleEmitter;
	mediumSplashSoundVelocity = 10.0;   
	hardSplashSoundVelocity = 20.0;   
	exitSplashSoundVelocity = 5.0;
		
	//mediumSplashSound = "";
	//hardSplashSound = "";
	//exitSplashSound = "";
	
	// Sounds
	//   jetSound = ScoutThrustSound;
	//engineSound = idleSound;
	//squealSound = skidSound;
	softImpactSound = slowImpactSound;
	hardImpactSound = fastImpactSound;
	//wheelImpactSound = slowImpactSound;

	//   explosion = VehicleExplosion;
	justcollided = 0;

   uiName = "Mongoose ";
	rideable = true;
		lookUpLimit = 0.65;
		lookDownLimit = 0.45;

	paintable = true;
   
   damageEmitter[0] = VehicleBurnEmitter;
	damageEmitterOffset[0] = "0.0 0.0 0.0 ";
	damageLevelTolerance[0] = 0.99;

   damageEmitter[1] = VehicleBurnEmitter;
	damageEmitterOffset[1] = "0.0 0.0 0.0 ";
	damageLevelTolerance[1] = 1.0;

   numDmgEmitterAreas = 1;

   initialExplosionProjectile = MongooseExplosionProjectile;
   initialExplosionOffset = 0;         //offset only uses a z value for now

   burnTime = 4000;

   finalExplosionProjectile = MongooseFinalExplosionProjectile;
   finalExplosionOffset = 0.5;          //offset only uses a z value for now

   minRunOverSpeed    = 4;   //how fast you need to be going to run someone over (do damage)
   runOverDamageScale = 8;   //when you run over someone, speed * runoverdamagescale = damage amt
   runOverPushScale   = 1.2; //how hard a person you're running over gets pushed

   //protection for passengers
   protectPassengersBurn   = false;  //protect passengers from the burning effect of explosions?
   protectPassengersRadius = true;  //protect passengers from radius damage (explosions) ?
   protectPassengersDirect = false; //protect passengers from direct damage (bullets) ?
};
```

How can i change the wheel size and change the speed?


----------



## Undead motha (Apr 13, 2009)

Also can you tell me to change the wieght of a car?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

To change the weight you would need to alter:

```
// Rigid Body
mass = 230;
```
Speed would be:

```
// Engine
engineTorque = 2000; //1000; // Engine power
```
To alter the wheel size I believe you have to physically alter the model.


----------



## Undead motha (Apr 13, 2009)

Ok...

Now to the RPG-7


```
//RPGLauncher.cs

//audio
datablock AudioProfile(RPGFireSound)
{
   filename    = "./RPGFire.wav";
   description = AudioClosest3d;
   preload = true;
};

datablock AudioProfile(RPGExplodeSound)
{
   filename    = "./tntExplode.wav";
   description = AudioDefault3d;
   preload = true;
};
datablock AudioProfile(RPGLoopSound)
{
   filename    = "./RPGLoop.wav";
   description = AudioCloseLooping3d;
   preload = true;
};

//muzzle flash effects
datablock ParticleData(RPGLauncherFlashParticle)
{
	dragCoefficient      = 1;
	gravityCoefficient   = 1.5;
	inheritedVelFactor   = 0.2;
	constantAcceleration = 0.0;
	lifetimeMS           = 1500;
	lifetimeVarianceMS   = 150;
	textureName          = "base/data/particles/star1";
	spinSpeed		= 10.0;
	spinRandomMin		= -500.0;
	spinRandomMax		= 500.0;
	colors[0]     = "0.9 0.4 0.0 0.9";
	colors[1]     = "0.9 0.5 0.0 0.0";
	sizes[0]      = 0.25;
	sizes[1]      = 0.0;

	useInvAlpha = false;
};
datablock ParticleEmitterData(RPGLauncherFlashEmitter)
{
   ejectionPeriodMS = 3;
   periodVarianceMS = 0;
   ejectionVelocity = 10.0;
   velocityVariance = 1.0;
   ejectionOffset   = 0.0;
   thetaMin         = 0;
   thetaMax         = 180;
   phiReferenceVel  = 0;
   phiVariance      = 360;
   overrideAdvance = false;
   particles = "RPGLauncherFlashParticle";


};

datablock ParticleData(RPGLauncherSmokeParticle)
{
	dragCoefficient      = 5;
	gravityCoefficient   = -0.5;
	inheritedVelFactor   = 0.2;
	constantAcceleration = 0.0;
	lifetimeMS           = 300;
	lifetimeVarianceMS   = 250;
	textureName          = "base/data/particles/cloud";
	spinSpeed		= 10.0;
	spinRandomMin		= -500.0;
	spinRandomMax		= 500.0;

   colors[0]     = "0.5 0.5 0.5 0.0";
	colors[1]     = "0.5 0.5 0.5 0.9";
	colors[2]     = "0.5 0.5 0.5 0.0";

	sizes[0]      = 0.25;
   sizes[1]      = 1.0;
	sizes[2]      = 1.75;

   times[0] = 0.0;
   times[1] = 0.5;
   times[2] = 1.0;

	useInvAlpha = false;
};
datablock ParticleEmitterData(RPGLauncherSmokeEmitter)
{
   ejectionPeriodMS = 5;
   periodVarianceMS = 0;
   ejectionVelocity = 10.0;
   velocityVariance = 0.0;
   ejectionOffset   = 0.0;
   thetaMin         = 0;
   thetaMax         = 25;
   phiReferenceVel  = 0;
   phiVariance      = 360;
   overrideAdvance = false;
   particles = "RPGLauncherSmokeParticle";


};


//bullet trail effects
datablock ParticleData(RPGTrailParticle)
{
	dragCoefficient      = 3;
	gravityCoefficient   = -0.0;
	inheritedVelFactor   = 0.15;
	constantAcceleration = 0.0;
	lifetimeMS           = 1000;
	lifetimeVarianceMS   = 805;
	textureName          = "base/data/particles/cloud";
	spinSpeed		= 10.0;
	spinRandomMin		= -150.0;
	spinRandomMax		= 150.0;
	colors[0]     = "1.0 1.0 0.0 0.4";
	colors[1]     = "1.0 0.2 0.0 0.5";
   colors[2]     = "0.20 0.20 0.20 0.3";
   colors[3]     = "0.0 0.0 0.0 0.0";

	sizes[0]      = 0.25;
	sizes[1]      = 0.85;
   sizes[2]      = 0.35;
 	sizes[3]      = 0.05;

   times[0] = 0.0;
   times[1] = 0.05;
   times[2] = 0.3;
   times[3] = 1.0;

	useInvAlpha = false;
};
datablock ParticleEmitterData(RPGTrailEmitter)
{
   ejectionPeriodMS = 5;
   periodVarianceMS = 1;
   ejectionVelocity = 0.25;
   velocityVariance = 0.0;
   ejectionOffset   = 0.0;
   thetaMin         = 0;
   thetaMax         = 90;
   phiReferenceVel  = 0;
   phiVariance      = 360;
   overrideAdvance = false;
   particles = "RPGTrailParticle";


};


datablock ParticleData(RPGExplosionParticle)
{
	dragCoefficient      = 3;
	gravityCoefficient   = -0.5;
	inheritedVelFactor   = 0.2;
	constantAcceleration = 0.0;
	lifetimeMS           = 700;
	lifetimeVarianceMS   = 400;
	textureName          = "base/data/particles/cloud";
	spinSpeed		= 10.0;
	spinRandomMin		= -50.0;
	spinRandomMax		= 50.0;
	colors[0]     = "0.9 0.9 0.6 0.9";
	colors[1]     = "0.9 0.5 0.6 0.0";
	sizes[0]      = 10.0;
	sizes[1]      = 15.0;

	useInvAlpha = true;
};
datablock ParticleEmitterData(RPGExplosionEmitter)
{
   ejectionPeriodMS = 3;
   periodVarianceMS = 0;
   ejectionVelocity = 10;
   velocityVariance = 1.0;
   ejectionOffset   = 3.0;
   thetaMin         = 89;
   thetaMax         = 90;
   phiReferenceVel  = 0;
   phiVariance      = 360;
   overrideAdvance = false;
   particles = "RPGExplosionParticle";


   emitterNode = TenthEmitterNode;
};


datablock ParticleData(RPGExplosionRingParticle)
{
	dragCoefficient      = 8;
	gravityCoefficient   = -0.5;
	inheritedVelFactor   = 0.2;
	constantAcceleration = 0.0;
	lifetimeMS           = 40;
	lifetimeVarianceMS   = 10;
	textureName          = "base/data/particles/star1";
	spinSpeed		= 10.0;
	spinRandomMin		= -500.0;
	spinRandomMax		= 500.0;
	colors[0]     = "1 0.5 0.2 0.5";
	colors[1]     = "0.9 0.0 0.0 0.0";
	sizes[0]      = 8;
	sizes[1]      = 13;

	useInvAlpha = false;
};
datablock ParticleEmitterData(RPGExplosionRingEmitter)
{
	lifeTimeMS = 50;

   ejectionPeriodMS = 1;
   periodVarianceMS = 0;
   ejectionVelocity = 5;
   velocityVariance = 0.0;
   ejectionOffset   = 3.0;
   thetaMin         = 0;
   thetaMax         = 180;
   phiReferenceVel  = 0;
   phiVariance      = 360;
   overrideAdvance = false;
   particles = "RPGExplosionRingParticle";


};

datablock ExplosionData(RPGExplosion)
{
   //explosionShape = "";
   explosionShape = "./explosionSphere1.dts";
	soundProfile = RPGExplodeSound;

   lifeTimeMS = 150;

   particleEmitter = RPGExplosionEmitter;
   particleDensity = 10;
   particleRadius = 0.2;

   emitter[0] = RPGExplosionRingEmitter;

   faceViewer     = true;
   explosionScale = "1 1 1";

   shakeCamera = true;
   camShakeFreq = "10.0 11.0 10.0";
   camShakeAmp = "3.0 10.0 3.0";
   camShakeDuration = 0.5;
   camShakeRadius = 20.0;

   // Dynamic light
   lightStartRadius = 5;
   lightEndRadius = 20;
   lightStartColor = "1 1 1 1";
   lightEndColor = "0 0 0 0";

   damageRadius = 7;
   radiusDamage = 100;

   impulseRadius = 6;
   impulseForce = 4000;
};


AddDamageType("RPGDirect",   '<bitmap:add-ons/Weapon_RPG7/CI_RPG> %1',    '%2 <bitmap:add-ons/Weapon_RPG7/CI_RPG> %1',1,1);
AddDamageType("RPGRadius",   '<bitmap:add-ons/Weapon_RPG7/CI_RPGRadius> %1',    '%2 <bitmap:add-ons/Weapon_RPG7/CI_RPGRadius> %1',1,0);
datablock ProjectileData(RPGProjectile)
{
   projectileShapeName = "./RPGProj.dts";
   directDamage        = 160;
   directDamageType = $DamageType::RPGDirect;
   radiusDamageType = $DamageType::RPGRadius;
   impactImpulse	   = 1000;
   verticalImpulse	   = 1000;
   explosion           = RPGExplosion;
   particleEmitter     = RPGTrailEmitter;

   brickExplosionRadius = 3;
   brickExplosionImpact = false;          //destroy a brick if we hit it directly?
   brickExplosionForce  = 30;             
   brickExplosionMaxVolume = 30;          //max volume of bricks that we can destroy
   brickExplosionMaxVolumeFloating = 60;  //max volume of bricks that we can destroy if they aren't connected to the ground (should always be >= brickExplosionMaxVolume)

   sound = RPGLoopSound;

   muzzleVelocity      = 55;
   velInheritFactor    = 1.0;

   armingDelay         = 00;
   lifetime            = 4000;
   fadeDelay           = 3500;
   bounceElasticity    = 0.5;
   bounceFriction      = 0.20;
   isBallistic         = false;
   gravityMod = 0.3;

   hasLight    = true;
   lightRadius = 5.0;
   lightColor  = "1 0.5 0.0";

   uiName = "RPG";
};

//////////
// item //
//////////
datablock ItemData(RPGLauncherItem)
{
	category = "Weapon";  // Mission editor category
	className = "Weapon"; // For inventory system

	 // Basic Item Properties
	shapeFile = "./RPG7.dts";
	rotate = false;
	mass = 1;
	density = 0.2;
	elasticity = 0.2;
	friction = 0.6;
	emap = true;

	//gui stuff
	uiName = "RPG-7";
	iconName = "./icon_RPG7";
	doColorShift = false;
	colorShiftColor = "0.100 0.500 0.250 1.000";

	 // Dynamic properties defined by the scripts
	image = RPGLauncherImage;
	canDrop = true;
};

////////////////
//weapon image//
////////////////
datablock ShapeBaseImageData(RPGLauncherImage)
{
   // Basic Item properties
   shapeFile = "./RPG7.dts";
   emap = true;

   // Specify mount point & offset for 3rd person, and eye offset
   // for first person rendering.
   mountPoint = 0;
   offset = "0 0 0";
   eyeOffset = 0; //"0.7 1.2 -0.5";
   rotation = eulerToMatrix( "0 0 0" );

   // When firing from a point offset from the eye, muzzle correction
   // will adjust the muzzle vector to point to the eye LOS point.
   // Since this weapon doesn't actually fire from the muzzle point,
   // we need to turn this off.  
   correctMuzzleVector = true;

   // Add the WeaponImage namespace as a parent, WeaponImage namespace
   // provides some hooks into the inventory system.
   className = "WeaponImage";

   // Projectile && Ammo.
   item = BowItem;
   ammo = " ";
   projectile = RPGProjectile;
   projectileType = Projectile;

	//casing = RPGLauncherShellDebris;
	shellExitDir        = "1.0 -1.3 1.0";
	shellExitOffset     = "0 0 0";
	shellExitVariance   = 15.0;	
	shellVelocity       = 7.0;

   //melee particles shoot from eye node for consistancy
   melee = false;
   //raise your arm up or not
   armReady = true;
   minShotTime = 700;   //minimum time allowed between shots (needed to prevent equip/dequip exploit)

   doColorShift = true;
   colorShiftColor = "0.100 0.500 0.250 1.000";

   //casing = " ";

   // Images have a state system which controls how the animations
   // are run, which sounds are played, script callbacks, etc. This
   // state system is downloaded to the client so that clients can
   // predict state changes and animate accordingly.  The following
   // system supports basic ready->fire->reload transitions as
   // well as a no-ammo->dryfire idle state.

   // Initial start up state
	stateName[0]                     = "Activate";
	stateTimeoutValue[0]             = 0.2;
	stateTransitionOnTimeout[0]       = "Ready";
		stateScript[0]                  = "onready";
	stateSound[0]					= weaponSwitchSound;

	stateName[1]                     = "Ready";
	stateTransitionOnTriggerDown[1]  = "Fire";
	stateAllowImageChange[1]         = true;
   stateTransitionOnNoAmmo[1]       = "NoAmmo";
	stateSequence[1]	= "Ready";

	stateName[2]                    = "Fire";
	stateTransitionOnTimeout[2]     = "Smoke";
	stateTimeoutValue[2]            = 0.1;
	stateFire[2]                    = true;
	stateAllowImageChange[2]        = false;

	stateScript[2]                  = "onFire";
	stateWaitForTimeout[2]			= true;
	stateEmitter[2]					= RPGLauncherFlashEmitter;
	stateEmitterTime[2]				= 0.05;
	stateEmitterNode[2]				= tailNode;
	stateSound[2]					= RPGFireSound;
   stateSequence[2]                = "Fire";
	//stateEjectShell[2]       = true;

	stateName[3] = "Smoke";
	stateEmitter[3]					= RPGLauncherSmokeEmitter;
	stateEmitterTime[3]				= 0.05;
	stateEmitterNode[3]				= "muzzleNode";
	stateTimeoutValue[3]            = 0.4;
   stateSequence[3]                = "TrigDown";
	stateTransitionOnTimeout[3]     = "CoolDown";

   stateName[5] = "CoolDown";
   stateTimeoutValue[5]            = 0.5;
	stateTransitionOnTimeout[5]     = "Reload";
   stateSequence[5]                = "TrigDown";


	stateName[4]			= "Reload";
	stateTransitionOnTriggerUp[4]     = "Ready";
	stateSequence[4]	= "TrigDown";

   stateName[6]   = "NoAmmo";
   stateTransitionOnAmmo[6] = "Ready";

};
```

How do you make it fire automaticly and fire faster?

Another thing.

How can you change the spread of a certain weapon?


----------



## Undead motha (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey also can you tell me how to change them In the game?


----------



## Undead motha (Apr 13, 2009)

Undead motha said:


> The demo is free but the full version is $20.00
> 
> Also i 'am having another problem with blockland everytime i start a server after i whlie it crashes for no reason at all. I have port forwarded correctly but it just crashes for no reason. for exemple I'am doing nonthing and nonthing is lagging my server but the it freezes and won't repond. what is the cause of this?


I solved that problem.

That was a mod that was not working right and unable to spawn.

NINJA edit: oh crud i triple posted.


----------



## Undead motha (Apr 13, 2009)

Uh guys are you gonna awnser?

Btw, how do you get the "I'ama gonna charge mah lazer" sound?

I searched for it and i got nothing...

also with it the very loud "Lazer puke" sound that goes with it.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

You mean the "Ima FIERIN mah lazor" sound? Considering it's from a YouTube video I doubt you will get much luck other then taking the movie and ripping the sound.


----------



## Undead motha (Apr 13, 2009)

Ok... now can you help me with the modding questions?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Try running it as administrator, do this by right clicking and go to Run As> Administrator. Also try to run it in compatibility mode for XP SP2


----------



## Undead motha (Apr 13, 2009)

Undead motha said:


> Ok...
> 
> Now to the RPG-7
> 
> ...


alright.... now can you help me with the questions in bold in the quote?[/B]


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry, you're gonna have to wait until someone more knowledgeable comes along - I just don't know that stuff, sorry.


----------



## Undead motha (Apr 13, 2009)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> Sorry, you're gonna have to wait until someone more knowledgeable comes along - I just don't know that stuff, sorry.



So does anyone else know how to adjust the things i asked before?


----------



## Undead motha (Apr 13, 2009)

Sorry for the huge bump, but now understand how to make weapons fire faster.

Or make them fire more bullets.

Or to make them spread.


----------

